# Anyone in italy?



## alex5230

Thread for italian detailers.
Se siete italiani presentatevi qui :thumb:


----------



## Fentum

alex5230 said:


> Thread for italian detailers.
> Se siete italiani presentatevi qui :thumb:


Ho risposto sul tuo altro thread. Non sono Italiano, sono inglese ma risiedo per metà dell'anno a Belgirate.

However, you'll get the best/widest response to your questions if you write in English.

Peter


----------

